# Nutro and Nutro MAX large breed puppy



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

Without starting WWIII - does anyone have any experience either positive or negative - with this brand of food? There's a large breed puppy version and the Nutro MAX is the large breed puppy lamb & rice. I'm still trying to research food - but being a mother of two small children, I kind of feel like it will be a similar road to travel - you just can't be sure what they will refuse or what they will like until they are actually here.
(only 4 more days until Ghost comes home!)


----------



## DaniCh07 (Mar 10, 2016)

I have fed my last 3 dogs Nutro. Personally I really like it and so do my dogs. My 7 and 12 year old chihuahuas are on the Nutro Senior line and my 1 year old GSD is on the LID Nutro Large Breed Adult. I have never had any issues with it! But what you feed them really seems to be a personal preference, everyone will have 1 opinion or another about different brands.


----------



## dz0qp5 (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm a results based feeder, to me everything else is just noise. I see more misinformaton on the internet than good information. I have used the Nutro Natural Choice large breed adult, and I thought the results were definitely above average to superior. In my opinion, it is definitely worth trying the natural choice line. I have not fed the max line and I will not give a review of a food unless I can see the results it produces, but I would have no problem feeding a Nutro product. With a young pup, I would definitely stick to a LBP food from a well known manufacturer that does a lot of research and testing. Nutro checks off all of those boxes.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I feed Nutro to all of my dogs. They have always done well on it. Normal stool, great coat and energy and muscle.


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

@gsdsar @dz0qp5 @DaniCh07

thank you for sharing your input!


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

lalabug said:


> Without starting WWIII - does anyone have any experience either positive or negative - with this brand of food? There's a large breed puppy version and the Nutro MAX is the large breed puppy lamb & rice. I'm still trying to research food - but being a mother of two small children, I kind of feel like it will be a similar road to travel - you just can't be sure what they will refuse or what they will like until they are actually here.
> (only 4 more days until Ghost comes home!)


Hi, I actually just switched from Nutro to Nutro Max (wet food). I can say with certainty that Nutro Max is of higher quality, also Nutro would get crusty and stale after I opened a can and left it in the fridge overnight (I usually mix wet and kibble for my dogs dinner). Nutro Max is softer and looks to be of higher quality and the dog likes it more. The extra dollar or two is worth it in my honest opinion. I got it from chewy
https://www.chewy.com/nutro-max-adult-chicken-rice-turkey/dp/45611

A 12 pack usually lasts me from 4-6 weeks. As for the kibble I go with Fromm
https://www.chewy.com/fromm-gold-holistic-large-breed/dp/32616


----------

